

Show HN: New cross-platform interaction between mobile devices - fab2722
http://cloudmatch.io

======
chris_overseas
This reminds me of Blinkendroid
[https://code.google.com/p/blinkendroid/](https://code.google.com/p/blinkendroid/)
which was the first time I'd seen multiple devices interact with each other
like this. Sadly that project never managed to get much traction despite how
much potential it had.

------
lnanek2
Can't actually think of a case where I would want or need this. Even my Chrome
tabs followed me around is kind of annoying lately, since I lookup different
things different places without much interest in them elsewhere. E.g. I'm not
going to read HN on my phone.

~~~
Spearchucker
Indeed. It's a nice proof of concept and immediately gets me thinking how I'd
do it. However the Evernote demo makes it look like a solution waiting for a
problem. I imagine there is a compelling use case - will be interested to see
it when it appears.

------
LazerBear
I think this is fantastic, but I couldn't find API docs / tutorial anywhere on
your site. Demonstrating use cases is important, but I don't think it's enough
to get developers to download / register.

~~~
fab2722
There is a link to the github repos in the 'Get Started' section, where it
says "The demo apps are open source and come with the respective development
guide." Unfortunately only the Android version is there now. Will try to make
it more visible!

------
coreymgilmore
Reminds me (in a way) of Chrome Racer.
([http://www.chrome.com/racer](http://www.chrome.com/racer)). Could this be
using WebRTC for the fast device-device communication?

~~~
fab2722
We use WebSockets :) WebRTC is definitely an option to consider!

~~~
coreymgilmore
Using websockets myself for my projects! Love the simplicity and speed.

------
shrig94
It reminds me a lot of this awesome, open source, swiping library developed at
the MIT Media Lab:
[https://github.com/Swyp/swyp](https://github.com/Swyp/swyp)

~~~
ohyoonkwon
This is new for us. Great to know! Other example was
[http://www.mosaic.io/](http://www.mosaic.io/) but I reckon that most of
examples are iOS only? Is that true?

------
zillwc
I couldn't get this to work between a S5 & Nexus5. What are the requirements?
Same wifi? NFC or Bluetooth enabled? How does it know what sides the devices
are on?

~~~
fab2722
Hey zillwc, thanks for trying the demo out. The requirements are an internet
connection (any should do; WiFi, 3/4G etc) and the availability of Location
Services.

------
sktrdie
I can't see the use case for wanting to send some information between devices
this way. Perhaps PONG or other types of video games?

~~~
pmontra
Definitely great for boardgames. A large tablet in the middle, phones or
smaller tablets all around.

And if somebody calls you, don't answer and keep playing :-)

------
andreasklinger
Love this. Opens up a lot of very native interactions. Eg. snipping a document
to the larger tablet.

~~~
ohyoonkwon
Try out our SDK - it's free for experiment!

